# - .
. ,          .   ?             ?

----------


## Leila

> . ,          .   ?


     .       ,     .     ,       ,            .



> ?


   ,    .

----------

?

----------


## Leila

> ?


    ?

, , ,     14001 .

----------

..   (       ).

----------


## Leila

> ..   (       ).


 ?!   -?   ,        .      ( , ,   )       . 
,  ,   (     ),     ,           (     ).
     2- .

----------

. .    ?        ?

----------


## Gera77

**, 

   -    .....   )))

----------


## Leila

> ?


.   -,  ,   . 



> ?


 .

----------

.      .          ,   ..

----------


## Leila

> .          ,   ..


** ,          ?   . 
 ,         (       ). ,    .  ,    ,     .

----------


## Gera77

4-    ,

----------

> ** ,          ?   . 
>  ,         (       ). ,    .  ,    ,     .


       ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


  :Smilie:             ,     .

----------

,   .
         -  .
   -  ...

----------

[QUOTE=Leila;54674436]            :Smilie:             ,     .[/Q 

    ?   ,          .    ??         ( ?)      ??

----------


## Leila

> ?


       .



> ,          .


** ,          .    ?    ,       .     -.



> ??


   ,      .



> ( ?)      ??


 .    . ,    ,     .            .  .

----------

.      .  

        ?     ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


    .      ?    ,  ,             . 
,          (         ),           .

----------

.            22.04.2016 ()..   ()       .   25.04.2016 (  ).        .

----------

?

----------


## Leila

> 


    ?           ?         .



> ()       .   25.04.2016 (  ).        .


  ?    ,    ,    . 
      ?  22  25-   ,   . ?       ()      ().    .     ,  ,    .

----------

.    .

----------

?    ,    ,    . 
      ?  22  25-   ,   . ?       ()      ().    .     ,  ,    .[/QUOTE]

1.)       (      ),     .
2)       ..  .            . 

        .   ()     .

----------

22  25-   ,   . 

   -     ,      ???

----------


## Leila

> 1.)       (      ),     .


.       .



> 2)       ..  .            .


,       14001. 
..      14001,     (   ),    14001,     .  (     . ).



> .   ()     .


     14001,     .      (  )   .            () .



> -     ,      ???


 " ",  .      22-,   ,  21-. 21-   ,  22- - .

----------

:
-            22 . (22      .)
-    23    .     . 
 ??

----------

,       ?     1???

----------


## Leila

> :
> -            22 . (22      .)
> -    23    .     .
>  ??


 .  ,    .
 :     .        .
     22,   21       : 1.   .   .. 21.04.2016 . (,      ,    ). 2.      ..  22.04.2016 .
_       ,   ,   ,      .      ,   .  ()      ,           ._

----------


## Leila

> ,       ?


   ,  - .



> 1???


   .     .

----------

+   -      ?

----------

-      ,      ,      . .
       . . 

        22.     23.  .      23.

----------


## Leila

> +  -      ?


   .       ( ),      .



> -      ,      ,


  ,   .          .

----------

.      ?

----------


## Leila

> .


 .  ,   .      .

----------



----------

"  ",     ""   ,  ""    ,     ...

----------

.       ,     ?..  ,    ??

----------


## -

! 
 :Wink: 
   ...         ,        ,    .    1           .               ?

  !!! :Redface:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> . ,          .   ?             ?


  :Hmm:

----------


## -

> 


  :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 :Girl Bye: 
   ,

----------


## -

> ,


 :Smilie: 

            ))))    ,    )))

----------


## Leila

> .       ,     ?..


    ,        .     . 
       .

----------


## Evgenya1

> ?!   -?   ,        .      ( , ,   )       . 
> ,  ,   (     ),     ,           (     ).
>      2- .


 !    !
    (50/50,  -     )
  .   .         ,        ,                .
:
1)     ,      ,         ?
2) .               . .     0014  ?

----------


## Leila

> 1)     ,      ,         ?


,  .   . 3 . 54  . 165.1  . ,    ,        (     ). ,  ,     ,           .     . .
, ,  . 86    .      .



> 2) .               . .     0014  ?


14001. .

----------


## Evgenya1

[         (     )-       ?( ).
     . .-,   ,     ,       , ,     ..-    ?

14001. .[/QUOTE]-   ,   ,       ?

----------


## Leila

> ?( ).


.



> . .-,   ,     ,       , ,     ..-    ?


     ,   (, ,   ). 
, ,      .



> ,   ,       ?


, ,  .      ,        ,   .

----------

> ,        .     . 
>        .


           ,   ???     (  -    )?

----------


## Evgenya1

,   (, ,   ). 
, ,      .

  -  ()      ,     ,   ,   -    ?

----------

-   -      .   ,           - .                     ,    .

         . -  ?
       -      ???

----------


## Gera77



----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> . -  ?
>        -      ???


 , ,
  
   " ",      ,       ,    ,,     :Praising:

----------

!!  :
2 .             .             .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> !!  :
> 2 .             .             .


 , ,    ,   ,  ,      ,     ,
    ,    ?

----------

> , ,    ,   ,  ,      ,     ,
>     ,    ?


 -?    ,  .   "  "  ...

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> -?    ,  .   " "  ...


,
   ,    ,
 ,  ,

----------

> ,
>    ,    ,
>  ,  ,


   !!!
    .     ,     .    ,      ( )    .       .

----------


## Gera77

** , 
       -

----------


## Leila

> -


*Gera77*,    "". , -,    . 10      .
 ,      ,         .

----------


## Leila

> 2 .             .             .


  .        .  50%  ,     ,      ,   .     ,     2/3  .
*BOGDANOZKA*,    (   ,         ..),          (. 10   ).

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> !!!
>     .     ,     .    ,      ( )    .       .


   ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> *Gera77*,    "". , -,    . 10      .
>  ,      ,         .


   ,      
-     ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


   ,   ,

----------


## Leila

> ,


, ,      .   ,       ( 50%  ).     -   .       (    ()  ) -   .      - .



> ,


     (      :    ,    ..)          .    .  .
 , ,      .     : 
-    ,            ,        ;
-  ,      ;
-   (),        ,    .
 . 17          09.12.1999  90/14.



> ,   ,


, .   ,   .    ,     .  ...           (      ,   ).

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


   ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> .


   ,

----------

2    50%.    . 2- " ".   2- " " .         3.  1- "  "    -   (   " "  ,,)    - .   ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


 ,   ,    ,,  
   ,   , ,,    ::nyear::

----------

, .   ,   .    ,     .  ...           (      ,   ).[/QUOTE]
Leila,   ,     ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leila

> Leila,   ,     ...


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54675914
   "" . 1 . 23   . .

----------

,      ...

----------


## shoka

,  :  (   ) 2   50%.    .,  ,    .      -                  ?  ?

      -   ,  ?

----------

...
   "":
1.    
2.            ( , ) -    - ,   ....

----------


## shoka

> ...
>    "":
> 1.    
> 2.            ( , ) -    - ,   ....


   ?

----------

,   -  ()   ...

----------


## shoka

> ,   -  ()   ...


       ?

----------

....
  ....

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ....
>   ....


  ,  , ,

----------

- ""     -      -           ...

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> - ""     -      -           ...


,    
  ,

----------


## ionova_e_a

-

----------


## shoka

> ,   -  ()   ...


          -          (      ?)

----------


## Leila

> -          (      ?)


  . 2 . 3 . 54    . 165.1  .

----------


## shoka

> . 2 . 3 . 54    . 165.1  .


  Leila! 
  ,    . 2 . 3 . 54  . _"         (*165.1),   ,       ,           . ,   ,       ,    ,        ."_

 .2 .1 *165.1.   

1. , , ,      ,       -    ,               .
_      ,    ,    (),   ,   ,          ._

                  -           ?

----------

-  ...     ,      ... ...

----------


## Leila

> -           ?


- ,        . ,   ,       ,         .

----------


## ˸

> ,     .


   ?     ?       3        ,

----------


## Leila

> ?     ?       3        ,


, 3-       .          1 .       .          .
        .    ,  ,       (      ).          ,     ,  , ,  (, ,   ).

----------


## shoka

> - ,        . ,   ,       ,         .


               (    ,    . ) -         ?

----------


## ˸

*Leila*, .

----------


## Leila

*shoka*,     ()  .
       .
  ,        . 16         09.12.1999  90/14.

   , ,      25.04.2016  304-16-3125    75-1820/2015 (          ). , , .            ( ,     )   ,    .    :

_"   , ,   25.12.2014            ,         "  ".
  ,              "  "     ..   ..,    ,           N 55841  25.12.2014   ,     "  ",    .
 ,    ,        "  ",       ": . , 2 , . 11, . <...>,       .
    2  54           .             ,         -    ,         .
   40    ,       ,      ,      ,   ,          .
      "  ",            "  "         (    ): . , 2 , . 11, . <...>.
,           ,           "  ", ,      .
          "  "                 .
 ,    ,           25.12.2014     "  ",                  .
 ,      N 55841  25.12.2014         "  ,"      N 73.6.3.10/284  21.04.2015."_

..       . ,   ,    .

----------


## shoka

*Leila*    -  ?

 ,    ,      (  ), . (     ,     )      -       -   - ?

   . (   ) -      ?

----------


## Leila

*shoka*, :
1.            (          ).
2.    :    ()           .    ,     . , ,   .
       ,  ,      .      ,  ,   ,       ,     .
             .                .
      (   ,         ),           .      ,  ,      .

 ,     ,   (    ,  , ,  )       14001    (    ).      ,   .

    (,   ..)     .

----------


## shoka

Leila,       !




> *shoka*, :
> 1.            (          ).
> 2.    :    ()           .    ,     . , ,   .
>        ,  ,      .      ,  ,   ,       ,     .
>              .                .
>       (   ,         ),           .      ,  ,      .
> 
>  ,     ,   (    ,  , ,  )       14001    (    ).      ,   .
> 
>     (,   ..)     .


      ,     ,     -  ?        . -   ?

    (  ) -       14001?  ?  ?

----------


## Leila

> ,     ,     -  ?        . -   ?


 ,    .    ,      .    , , , , .    . 
  , ,     .   ,  .   (,  ,    ,    ).



> (  ) -       14001?  ?  ?


 -  ,       ,  ,    ,   .  , -   .

----------


## pavel07

(      (  )   ,       50%?

----------


## Leila

*pavel07*,          ,            (  . 8 . 23   ).   , ,   (,      ).

----------


## pavel07

! ,             ?

----------


## Leila

*pavel07*,     ?         .    3   ,  ,     ,       .

----------


## pavel07

-   ?

----------


## Leila

> -   ?


  , ,      .

----------


## pavel07

!       ,      (  ) ?     .

----------


## Leila

> ,      (  ) ?


,  , .  , -,  .. 23, 24  26   .

----------

> (      (  )   ,       50%?


  ,

----------


## pavel07

.   .

----------


## VasilHorov

:


  10,   40% - 4.      30%.     .

  ,          ,     ?               .

.

----------


## Leila

> ,          ,     ?


          .



> .


     ,     .   ,    .       (,   .,  -    ). ,     ,   .
,   ,   . , , : ,  ,  , ,        (  ,  -,       ..),   .       .
      (      ),          (  ).           :   (,        ),  , .
.
 -  .

----------


## VasilHorov



----------

,         .  :    ?     .     ,            ?          ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,         .  :    ?     .     ,            ?          ?


   ?

----------


## Leila

> .     ,            ?


    (    ),            .



> ?


   (    ).



> ,         .


       ,        .

  ,      .   ,     .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,        .


       3 ?

----------


## Leila

> 3 ?


  ?      - ,      - 3 .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

>

----------


## Leila

> 


   3 ,       .    ,    ,    3 .

----------


## ole_777

! , .   2 (70/30).        . 
    2013.,   . 
     19.12.13.,   .  19.12.16   50 .,  19.12.13  100 .
         .
   :
-  2013     70/30  , ..    ,  13   ?
-      ,      ,  ,      6-   2-?

----------


## ole_777

> 19.12.16   50 .,  19.12.13  100 .


,  19.12.13. - .

----------


## Leila

> -  2013     70/30  , ..    ,  13   ?


     ,     . ,         (..         ,      ,         ).        ,  ,    .



> -      ,      ,  ,      6-   2-?


.  ,   ( ,  ).

----------


## ole_777

> ,


..,   , ..     ,       2013  2015 () +   9 .2016.   ,  (     ).     6  (   ).   ,      ,          .

----------


## ole_777

: 
-  
- ?

     -   ?

----------


## Leila

> ..,   , ..     ,       2013  2015 () +   9 .2016.  ,  (     ).


      ?   ,                  (. 1 . 28   ).   .



> 6  (   ).


                     (. 2 . 28   ).



> ,      ,          .


      . 2 . 230  .



> :
> -


.



> -   ?


              (    "  ").

----------


## ole_777

*Leila*,   !

----------


## ole_777

> ,


    .  ,    2-      .?   ,     ?

----------


## Leila

> ,     ?


 . ,           .

----------


## ole_777

.   ,        .  (70)  .      .        ?        (30)  ,   (70)    ?   , , .

----------


## Leila

> .   ,        .  (70)  .      .


  ?  ?    ,   .



> ?


 (. 4 . 28   ). ,   ,  ?



> (30)  ,   (70)    ?   , , .


    ,         ,   (    ).   ,         .

----------


## ole_777

> .


    ... 
     . ?      .   -  (((?

----------


## ole_777

.       ,   .    ?
.. 1-   70%  ,    .
2-   30%         .

----------


## Leila

> ...
>      . ?      .


 .     ?  ,          .          ,    .      3-    ,      .



> -  (((?


 .



> .       ,   .    ?


 :   ,   ,    (   - ) -   .   ,   ,  .



> .. 1-   70%  ,    .


  .     ""   ,    .     .



> 2-   30%         .


     (    ),       .
 . 2 . 2 . 14, . 6.1 . 23, . 26, . 28      .

----------


## ole_777

*Leila*, ! 



> . 2 . 2 . 14, . 6.1 . 23, . 26, . 28      .


N*14-?    ?
    ,  ....   " ",    ....

----------


## Leila

> N*14-?    ?


,  ,    08.02.1998  14- "    " (   ).



> ,  ....   " ",    ....


, ,    . ,    , ,  ,   " "  . 
        .   ,      ,     ,     .      .            ,  , .
         .    ,    ,   (    ,   ).    . 24   .

----------


## ole_777

*Leila*,     !    )

----------


## ole_777

,   ,        ?   ,   100 .   30   ,    ,  30      .     30 , ?         ,   . ?

----------


## Leila

> ,   ,        ?   ,   100 .   30   ,


,    .   ""  (         ), ,          ( ""       )     ( ,    ,        ),         .



> 30     .


,    (30 . .,   ,   )         (  ),      .        . 



> 30 , ?


  .        .  01.01.2016                     ,    .  



> ,   . ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## ole_777

> 


,    ?   : 
 81/ 75 -   
75/68 - 
75/51 - 
81-     84/81?

----------


## Leila

> 81-     84/81?


    ,     (       20-25 )  :Smilie: 
 ,       .
 81 ""     ,   (   75). ,      (  80 -  81).

----------


## ole_777

*Leila*,   !

----------


## ole_777

: 
"        ,           .
       ,      84 "  ( )".
,    :
 84  75  -    ;
 75  50-   ."

----------


## ole_777

30.09    31.10 -   ,  ,     30.09.16...
?

----------


## Leila

*ole_777*,   ,         . ,   ,      ,        ,    .

----------


## ole_777

!   .      ,     .      ,    ,   ?

----------


## Leila

> ,    ,   ?


,  . 4 . 28   .

----------


## ole_777

*Leila*, !
     .... 
      30.09       ?
     84  99 ?

----------


## ole_777

9   ,    ,  ,       ?

----------


## ole_777

!   .    .     :
1.     ,       ?
2.           ( 1 200 000 .  )       (30 000.)?

  .

----------


## Leila

> 1.     ,       ?


    ,       (             ).               .



> 2.           ( 1 200 000 .  )       (30 000.)?


 ,   ( ,      ).       ,         ,            (,  ),  . 
 ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## ole_777

*Leila*,    !
    ,      ?      ?

----------


## Leila

> ,      ?     ?


 ""     :Smilie:   . 2 . 24    ,  "                                                (),      ,  ". ..  ,    .

           ,                  ,   3  15    (. 3 . 24   ).

----------


## ole_777

*Leila*, !!!! .    ))))).   , ))) :Yahoo:

----------

.      -          ?           .

----------


## Leila

> -          ?


**,     . ,                14001,       ,      . 
,  ,       .

----------


## ZZZ

[QUOTE=Leila;54798273]**,     . ,                14001,       ,      . 
,  ,       .[/QUO

 ,     ,

----------


## Leila

> ,     ,


   ?         ,      .       ,        (          ).

----------


## ZZZ

> ?         ,      .       ,        (          ).




     ,   .        .   ,    .     ,     ?

----------


## Leila

* ZZZ*,  , , ?    ,   ?

----------


## ZZZ

> * ZZZ*,  , , ?    ,   ?


 , , ,  .
        .   ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


,     (   3-     )       (               ).
       . 165.1  .

, ,               34001,    . 5 . 11   .   .          -  50   % (. . "" . 1 . 23   . ).

----------


## ZZZ

> , ,               34001,    . 5 . 11   .   .          -  50   % (. . "" . 1 . 23   . ).



   ,   .   . , .     .   ,       14001    .

----------


## Leila

* ZZZ*,  ,    34001.        .
   ( ,  )      . 165.1  .

----------


## ZZZ

> * ZZZ*,  ,    34001.        .
>    ( ,  )      . 165.1  .


    .  ,    ,  34001   .

----------


## aleks33.72

!
    2 +  ( )   ,     ,   .
    14001     ?
       ,      ?       + ?

----------


## Leila

> 14001     ?


 .          .



> ,      ?


    ?  .

----------


## aleks33.72

-  ? 
          ?
       ?

----------


## Leila

> -  ?


.



> ?


.



> ?


.

----------


## Liana123

. , .    2016   .    .        .             3     ... ?  , ..    ,   ?   ,     ,    ,   ,      . ( , ,       ?  ?
.

----------


## Leila

> ?  , ..    ,   ?   ,     ,    ,   ,      .


  ,       ,     .



> , ,       ?  ?


  .       .

----------


## NATALIA76

!   ,        ,     .    4     25 %  10 000,  **     ,   **,        .             , ..

----------


## NATALIA76

*Leila*,

----------


## Leila

*NATALIA76*,  :
1.        (,      ),      (      ,      ).
2.            ,  ,     (    ,   ,  ). 
3.   -      (     ,     ,  , ).   .
4.                ,       :
1)  14001 (   ),      ,  ,       ,
2)   ,
3)    ,
4)  -,
5) ,   .
5.   3-       ,          (  . 8 . 23   ).

----------


## NATALIA76

*Leila*,   .

----------


## NATALIA76

!   ,     ,  :
1.    ,   ;
2.      ,        
 :-      90,       ,             ...

          .....    , .... ?

----------


## NATALIA76

*Leila*,    ,      .

----------


## Leila

*NATALIA76*, :        . 2 . 19         (          )      (   ).   ,                     .

----------


## NATALIA76

.   ,  ,    14001 ?

----------


## Leila

*NATALIA76*, ,  . : 
1)              .        .
2)              (. . 2 . 19   ),                      .          .  .
3)    . .
4)         13001.
5)   
- 13001,
-  +     ,
-         (2 .),
- ,     . ,
-    .  800 .

----------


## Gray_bird

:
 2007  ,     3334-00  ,     2012 ,  .
  : 700 , 700  2008        10002 .
        100%.

 :
1.        ?
2.           ?
3.    ,     -,   ?
4.      2007,            ?

----------


## Leila

> : 700 , 700  2008        10002 .


.   ?   ,    , ,   .   ? 



> 2.           ?


 (                ).



> 3.    ,     -,   ?


            ? 
  -,        . 
              ,                .  ,    ,         . ,       . 8 . 23   .  ,   (       ),          .



> 4.      2007,            ?


   .          .

----------


## Gray_bird

> .   ?   ,    , ,   .   ?


  .        2011 ,  ,   ,     .




> ?


.      100%,      .      .  :Smilie: 




> ,    ,         .


     .  10002 ,   6668 ,     ,  100%   3334 ?     10     ?

----------

,     ,      ?      ? .

----------

2   50%.  10000.     .     .     1  1000. ..   500 .  .        2017   800.     .       ,         ?

----------

,        .   . , ,     ?

----------


## inteloffice

,  inteloffice@ya.ru, ,  ,     ,      /  .   ,       ,    .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ?!   -?   ,        .      ( , ,   )       . 
> ,  ,   (     ),     ,           (     ).
>      2- .


      ?
    ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ?         ,      .       ,        (          ).


   ,
     ,     ?

----------


## inteloffice

,   ( ,    )     ,          14001.
         ,     
 14001   
/     ,       .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,   ( ,    )     ,          14001.


     ,   ?
    14- ,       ,
?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 


  ,
        ?

----------


## Gera77

,             14001

----------

,      ,

----------

